

Handwriting input comes to Gmail and Google Docs - Ashuu
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/handwriting-input-comes-to-gmail-and.html

======
eisbaer
I hope I'll be able to upload scanned sheets with handwriting on them and have
them recognized.

I've tried LiveScribe and various other tablet handwriting recognition and
being able to take a picture of/scan a handwritten sheet and make it into a
google doc would blow anything else out of the water.

Unfortunately, I have no idea how niche such a feature would be or if it would
be worth their while.

~~~
InXorWeTrust
They already have OCR for the Google Book project (I assume). And they have
this project, would it be difficult to combine the two?

~~~
mbreese
They also do book OCR via recaptcha[1]. If I ever see my handwriting as a
captcha string, I don't know what I'd think.

[1] [http://www.google.com/recaptcha](http://www.google.com/recaptcha)

